# Jacobsen Sno burst Model 320E



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone know the length and width of the v-belt for this machine??


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

No, but here's a link to a Jacobsen Snow-Burst site.

Jacobsen Sno-Burst

It appears the part number for the belt is/was 392456.
That probably isn't much help, though.

Addendum: A further search and it appears that the 392456 Jacobsen belt measures 37" x 3/8".


----------



## Dave9354 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you CharlesW. for the quick reply. I will be ordering the new belt!!


----------

